# Mk677



## resorjohn44 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey brothers. New to site and love it. Need your expertise!  I just saw my younger brother that I haven't seen in 2 months. He is a Michigan state police trooper station in northern Michigan. Last time I seen him he was as skinny as a bean. Now he looks amazing, he never smoked or drank ,( kale shakes) gross! He now is so cut and buff. He took an 8 week cycle of mk677, creatine, and post workout protein powder and gained 7lbs of lean muscle in just 8 weeks. Is this typical results? He is proud that I started my first week of mk677 and said me being 46 concrete finisher and working out4x week I'm going to be very impressed. We have similar genetics (not the greatest) I just can't believe his transformation in such a short time. Is mk 677 that awesome? Granted he said nothing beats hard work and discipline with nutrition but gives all props to mk677 to putting him over the edge of skinny genetics! Your thoughts

Sent from my 0PCV1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome, post up in the research chem sub forum or even anabolic section, you'll get more specific replies, I like MK-677 but everybody's results are individual


----------



## brazey (Jan 16, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## resorjohn44 (Jan 16, 2016)

brazey said:


> Welcome....


Thanks my brother, glad to b here

Sent from my 0PCV1 using Tapatalk


----------

